# ISO a substitution for vermouth - fish dish



## legend_018 (May 24, 2007)

I'm making out my shopping list for this week. One thing I"m making is a swordfish in a sage vermouth cream sauce. 

I only need 1/4 cup of vermouth. Are there any substitutions? I saw a similiar question, but it was about another alcohol.


----------



## Loprraine (May 25, 2007)

I'm thinking a dry white wine would work.


----------



## Robo410 (May 25, 2007)

almost any dry white wine will work.  dry vermouth is a fortified wine which will keep a long time as a cooking wine, it has herbs infused with it and you can purchase small bottles. It is also not expensive.  So having some is not a bad thing.  If you are trying to avoid using alcohol, get a white dry grape juice or de alcoholized wine like Fre.


----------



## Loprraine (May 25, 2007)

You're right, it does keep a long time.  I usually buy a half bottle of Noilly Prat to have on hand.


----------



## cjs (May 25, 2007)

Unless a special dish calling for a special white wine, Noilly Prat (vermouth) is all I use for white wine in recipes. And, it keeps forever, so it's great to have on hand.


----------



## GB (May 25, 2007)

You don't say why you are looking for a substitute. That will matter. Are you looking to stay away from alcohol or do you not want to buy something just to use a 1/4 cup?


----------



## jennyema (May 25, 2007)

I agree with GB --  it's a vermouth sauce.  Why not use vermouth?


----------



## ChefJune (May 25, 2007)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> You're right, it does keep a long time. I usually buy a half bottle of Noilly Prat to have on hand.


 and on the other hand, I buy as large a bottle as I can find, because it keeps so well, and ensures it will be a longer while before I run out!

I too use Noilly Prat whenever white wine is called for.  There are (I think) 15 herbs in the vermouth, to add character to your dish!


----------

